# Best reptile YouTuber



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

I would like to know who everyone thinks is the best reptile YouTube channel I will be putting in some controversial names and some I find bad myself so this is not my opinion.


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

I'd choose 'Bioactive Builds', over any of those ^^


----------



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

ScorpionColony said:


> I'd choose 'Bioactive Builds', over any of those ^^


ok i forgot to add him in


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

Hehe, to be fair, nobody will have heard of him, it's just a random guy I like to watch,

But I figured if they aren't on the list, may as well comment their names ^^

I honestly don't watch any on the list, or i'd have chosen one,

I'll make my decision once I've had a chance to check them all out


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Snakes N adders - he does so much research in their natural habitat and what that tells us for each species, dismissing all the myths and BS that we often see posted about commonly kept species.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

None of the ones you mention are any good in my opinion.


----------



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> None of the ones you mention are any good in my opinion.


Who do you watch then and why do you not like good channels such as clints ,animals at home ,Serpa design and leopard gecko


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Are any of them English?


----------



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Are any of them English?


Yes three of them and one Canadian .its very hard to find any British channels as they are pushed down by yt's algorithm I just included the channels I watch from the uk. And most of them I do watch apart from the obvious (Brian, and tikis)


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I’d suggest this snake keeper 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Are any of them English?


British herp channels

Gavin at Balls 2 U
Paul from Urban Constrictors
Rich from Predator BP
Snakes N Adders
Adam from TA Exotics

UK guy, but based in the tropics Rob Barraclough


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Bioactive101 said:


> Who do you watch then and why do you not like good channels such as clints ,animals at home ,Serpa design and leopard gecko


Pretty much none of them, I occasionally watch Kamp Kenan but only when he does tours of other facilities. 

As to why, the misinformation is next level, the presenters are annoying and it's not really a worthy source of animal husbandry information.


----------



## masterofjedi (May 24, 2021)

Bioactive101 said:


> I would like to know who everyone thinks is the best reptile YouTube channel I will be putting in some controversial names and some I find bad myself so this is not my opinion.


Lord Elion is quite good , Lizard Guru , Snake Discovery sometimes I will watch Go Herping but to me he seems quite cold and cynical but he does give good advice


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I watch some of the above.

I also like
GS Reptiles
Green Room Pythons
DM Exotics
Riley Jimison 
Lori Torrini
Reptiles & Research
Reach out Reptiles

Amongst others
I miss the regular updates from
Justin Igualada
DavidsFeed
Ricky Mack
Morelia House
etc

I have listened to MPR, especially whilst doing husbandry, during insomnia or when the patrons from the local working men’s club have been too noisy to sleep.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I voted for Animals at Home as I was on it towards the end of last year!!  

An excellent channel and one I would highly recommend is Stefan over on the Terrarium Channel - rare lizards and turtles along with natural setups. 

I also like GS Reptiles for all things arboreal.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> I voted for Animals at Home as I was on it towards the end of last year!!
> 
> An excellent channel and one I would highly recommend is Stefan over on the Terrarium Channel - rare lizards and turtles along with natural setups.
> 
> I also like GS Reptiles for all things arboreal.


Yes, Dillon has done a great diversity of chats, and I enjoyed yours and Francis’ topics 👏👏👏
Both eye openers 🤘

Gary S is hilarious 😂 I do enjoy a blend of info with irreverence 😁


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks - it is always nice to get some feedback. 



Swindinian said:


> Yes, Dillon has done a great diversity of chats, and I enjoyed yours and Francis’ topics 👏👏👏
> Both eye openers 🤘
> 
> Gary S is hilarious 😂 I do enjoy a blend of info with irreverence 😁


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Vanilla Ice entertaining


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

NFK Herping
Herping Lebanon RK
Kevin Messenger
Pedro V. Diaz (Wild Iberian Nature)
Reptiles of South Africa - Tyrone Ping
Crocdoc2
Wakefield Wildlife
SnakeID TV
LouB747

Great reptile channels showing amazing herping.

Honestly, I don't believe Youtube is a great place to learn about _keeping_ reptiles and there are very few channels I would recommend. More so because 'folklore husbandry' is allowed to proliferate under the big names (many of which above), and there is really no way for a beginner to verify whether a Youtuber actually knows what they are talking about.

I like Snakes n Adders, JTB Reptiles, Reptiles and Research, Lori Torrini and Animals at Home.

But again, I personally do not watch Youtube to learn about keeping. But that is _me_. I learn best by _doing_, or at least by reading (books or journal papers). My brain just retains information better that way. I've appeared on a few different channels and had fun but I honestly cannot believe people can learn much by listening to me rabbiting on at 200 miles per hour for 60 minutes - but everybody is different, some people can learn and retain information by listening, I just am not one of them. Horses for courses. So I recommend the channels above.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> An excellent channel and one I would highly recommend is Stefan over on the Terrarium Channel - rare lizards and turtles along with natural setups.


Yes he is very good, he goes against all of what I said in my post above. Stefan has what I would refer to as the 'true reptile keeper mentality', something which is lacking from most. Though I do always find European reptile keepers more relatable compared to UK and US ones.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

i voted for snake discovery absolutly love ed and emiley


----------

